
Show HN: TinyCreator.co – A Funding Platform for Skills and Experiences - apisit
https://www.tinycreator.co/
======
fiatjaf
I have to send an email to create something? At least use something like
[https://formspree.io/](https://formspree.io/)

~~~
apisit
Thanks for feedback fiatjaf. Yes, after user finished signing up. we ask them
to send us an email about project they want to create on the platform. It's a
way to verify the account. After account gets verified. User can freely create
project on the platform.

I will update said page to use a contact form instead of a mailto link. :)

------
apisit
Hi everyone! My name is Apisit. I am a founder of TinyCreator.

Questions, comments or feedbacks are very welcome. Eager to learn from others
to improve the product.

